# Dbol for cutting?



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey i have acess to good Dbol at 30mg for 6 weeks and i have 100 40mcg tabs of clen... enough for a few cycles at 120mcg, i should have acess to maybe 100 more tabs of clen, but 100 for definite.

Would the 6 weeks of 30mg dbol on a cut along with 2 weeks on/2 off of clen be a decent cutting cycle or should i skip the clen and just do the dbol, then clen after?


----------



## Hajduk86 (Feb 20, 2012)

Diet is what you should be more focused on. Dbol would prevent muscle wasting when on a intense training routine for weight loss (but in small doses). i think dbol halflife is 5 hours or so, so when calorie restricting dBol every 5-10 hours would help. i hate Dbol due to too much estrogen conversion in effect too much water build up; anavar is a safer alternative. But if Dbol is all in option then try in small doses (2.5mg or 5mg) every couple of hours (5-10) not all at once. Good Luck


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

It's definitely possible and yes would work. Not wanting to sound rude here but Why bother?

You can get Winny for the same price or cheaper. that's much better suited to the look/situation your going for. Why use Dbol when theirs many better alternatives, and let's face it, they are better alternatives.

Clen from my experience works really well alongside T3 and Eph. ECA's stack to. There's a lot of options mate.

For me Dbol gives a fuller round look, some bloat and water retention. Plus more of bulk than lean gains regardless to what I eat.

Just my 2 cents, hope it helped a little.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

iElite said:


> It's definitely possible and yes would work. Not wanting to sound rude here but Why bother?
> 
> You can get Winny for the same price or cheaper. that's much better suited to the look/situation your going for. Why use Dbol when theirs many better alternatives, and let's face it, they are better alternatives.
> 
> ...


I have the Dbol left over from a previous cycle where ig ot a bottle of 500 10mg blue hearts. I have 0 cash for anything atm, (im a poor student), so AAS are at the bottom of my purchase list currently.

I was wondering about the bloat but im sure thatafter the cycle and when that comes off it will look good right?

Yeah i know, don't cycle if ya cant afford the aas... but i have left over dbol, enough nolva for 20mg ed and then 20mg ed for 4 weeks pct - and 100 40mcg tabs of clen, maybe another 100 depending if my flatmate decides to buy his soon... he is getting them through me so im charging him 100 tabs haha


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Thats a bit different then. Just really hammer your diet and you'll come out a winner, running the clen will definitely help though.

Expect some bloat, bit of water retention. So when you come off you should lose that water and bloat. Worst case scenario you don't cut so to speak but get some nice lean gains. If i were you I would run it


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers for the answers guys. It was the same thinking as me but glad to see im not alone in that thought 

Ill be starting the cycle in mid March, so it ends in may - that gives me a month to cut up nicely for festival season haha


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

Dbol, besides test, is arguably the most used AAS out there... and sadly is often misunderstood. Though it's qualities are more suited for bulking, it is not the massive fat-gainer that reputation holds as truth. Often those users are not doing a lean bulk and the fat gain is from their testosterone and diet mostly. Dbol is a very versitile hormone. You get out of it what you put in. It's great for muscle gain but also for maintaining mass while cutting if your diet and training are spot on. I'd still recommend running a low dose of nolva beside it, but this is not always necessary. I know a few competition bodybuilders who have harnessed this knowledge and use dbol right up until the day of their show--and are still ripped with great separations.

Credibility: I have ran dbol in a cycle and lost bodyfat with relatively low effort, though a small amount of cardio was involved.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Juice said:


> Dbol, besides test, is arguably the most used AAS out there... and sadly is often misunderstood. Though it's qualities are more suited for bulking, it is not the massive fat-gainer that reputation holds as truth. Often those users are not doing a lean bulk and the fat gain is from their testosterone and diet mostly. Dbol is a very versitile hormone. You get out of it what you put in. It's great for muscle gain but also for maintaining mass while cutting if your diet and training are spot on. I'd still recommend running a low dose of nolva beside it, but this is not always necessary. I know a few competition bodybuilders who have harnessed this knowledge and use dbol right up until the day of their show--and are still ripped with great separations.
> 
> Credibility: I have ran dbol in a cycle and lost bodyfat with relatively low effort, though a small amount of cardio was involved.


What doses did you use, what doses of nolva alongside. How hard was your cut, how long was your cut and cycle and did you run clen at all?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey flexi were not allowed discuss prices on this board so you may wanna edit your post.

News to me that dbol side effects include 'give you a short temper and be a pr**k' lmfao

Wonder why dan duchaine never listed them in his book.

Bottom line with AAS is roid rage is a myth. They can simply amplify everything about you.

ie: if your already a pr**k with a short temper you may be a bigger pr**k.

I've used test, tren, winny, eq, methyl tren, dbol, oxy's, var (not all together ha) and not once have I ever experienced it.

In my opinion short tempered t w a t s use AAS/roid rage as an excuse for their ****ty behaviour.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I think of roid rage as like your child pulling at you , some people would let rip others are more understanding.

I read somewhere the more intelligent you are the less prone you will be to reacting ....


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

puurboi said:


> What doses did you use, what doses of nolva alongside. How hard was your cut, how long was your cut and cycle and did you run clen at all?
> 
> Thanks for the replies


Will running low dose nolva alongside help reduce estrogen and ruduced risk of gyno?


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

puurboi said:


> What doses did you use, what doses of nolva alongside. How hard was your cut, how long was your cut and cycle and did you run clen at all?
> 
> Thanks for the replies


50mg dbol. No nolva, just personal preference. No cutting involved, that was sorta the point. Just eat well and do your health-smart cardio and you can lose bodyfat just like on test, depending on your estrogenic sensitivity. I didn't cycle off--blast/cruise. No clen either, personal preference. The side effects (insomnia) aren't worth the few % increase in metabolism. Besides, I was trying (and succeeding) at gaining mass overall.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> Will running low dose nolva alongside help reduce estrogen and ruduced risk of gyno?


Estrogen buildup prevention and gyno prevention yeah


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Juice said:


> 50mg dbol. No nolva, just personal preference. No cutting involved, that was sorta the point. Just eat well and do your health-smart cardio and you can lose bodyfat just like on test, depending on your estrogenic sensitivity. I didn't cycle off--blast/cruise. No clen either, personal preference. The side effects (insomnia) aren't worth the few % increase in metabolism. Besides, I was trying (and succeeding) at gaining mass overall.


Thanks for the info bro


----------



## kds81 (Jan 23, 2010)

It's a bit of a loose statement to say just take 50g of carbs per day

Losing body fat should be gradual by reducing cals by 500 cals for 2-3 weeks then check progress.

Keep protein high to maintain muscle mass

1g protein per lb body weight


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I kind of done this last year, bit of cardio and timed carb diet e.g 80% of carbs pre workout. An once I came off the dbol and pi55ed away all the water to speak there was a dramatic change on my midsection which lost a lot of fat and was very noticeable.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mate you will be okey cutting with Dbol once you stop cycle the water retention will go away and show how much you have really cut.... Its all in the diet keep your salt intake at zero to minimum that includes salty sides and foods like ketchup full of salt. cook your chicken and all other foods eat boiled white fish , keep your carbs at a minimum a handful of oats with your breakky and before & after training should do it for ya. And remember keep your protein intake double the amount you usually eat, keep it simple


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate you will be okey cutting with Dbol once you stop cycle the water retention will go away and show how much you have really cut.... Its all in the diet keep your salt intake at zero to minimum that includes salty sides and foods like ketchup full of salt. cook your chicken and all other foods eat boiled white fish , keep your carbs at a minimum a handful of oats with your breakky and before & after training should do it for ya. And remember keep your protein intake double the amount you usually eat, keep it simple


Thanks for the sound advice mate.

Ill be going onto this cycle a bit later than planned because atm i rolled my knee so i cant do any leg work... no one wants chicken legs right? haha


----------

